# Dennerle DeponitMix Professional Substrate



## Ross (8 Mar 2009)

I was wondering if anybody on here has used this?I am planning to use this to replace my current substrate of sand with root tabs I will be toping it of with sand.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Mar 2009)

I've not used it specifically but it should be pretty good and its a complete substrate full of nutrients.  The plants in the shop tank in the gold fish bowl I set up did really well in it.

Pleas don't get sucked in my the whole Dennerle substrate system though, I don't think its all that great for high light tanks, and we all know about the old heater cable! 

Sam


----------



## Ross (12 Mar 2009)

Yeah I know about the heater cable I ordered 9.6 kg tub of it I think I am going to top it with sand.


----------

